# Anyone Know Where I Can Find an Established Huperzia squarrosa?



## pitbulllady (Oct 27, 2012)

A few years ago, there was a vendor at one of the smaller Repticon shows in Concord, NC, who had several specimens of this unusual primitive plant for sale.  Efforts to track down the guy's name from Repticon have proved fruitless.  I really would like to obtain a fairly large, or at least well-established plant, rather than just spores.  Unfortunately, you just don't see Lycopods other than the occasional _Selaginella sp._ offered for sale.  I am really looking for _Huperzia squarrosa_ but other pendant-growing members of this genus that can attain fairly large size would be OK.

pitbulllady


----------



## Tarac (Oct 29, 2012)

pitbulllady said:


> A few years ago, there was a vendor at one of the smaller Repticon shows in Concord, NC, who had several specimens of this unusual primitive plant for sale.  Efforts to track down the guy's name from Repticon have proved fruitless.  I really would like to obtain a fairly large, or at least well-established plant, rather than just spores.  Unfortunately, you just don't see Lycopods other than the occasional _Selaginella sp._ offered for sale.  I am really looking for _Huperzia squarrosa_ but other pendant-growing members of this genus that can attain fairly large size would be OK.
> 
> pitbulllady


Try BlackJungle, they have a lot of cool terrarium plants.  They even have _H. squarrosa_:

http://www.blackjungleterrariumsupply.com/Rare-Unusual-Plants_c_59.html


----------

